# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2017



## Windfinder (18. Dezember 2017)

Freitag war in MV anangeln angesagt!

Doch Fangmeldungen hier blieben aus. Ich selber konnte nicht los, da ich mir dummerweise ein Termin eingeschrieben habe. trotz dicken Ausrufezeichen im Kalender.#q

Also war ich erst gestern 17.12. los.
Leichter Wind aus Nord, sehr trübe, kein Anfasser!
Vieleicht schon zu Kalt? Oder ging bei euch was!


----------



## dirk.steffen (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2017*

Ich bin Sonntag mit einem Freund in die Saison gestartet. Bei zunehmendem Nordwind und zeitweise Schneeschauern war es teilweise nicht richtig lustig #q
Aber egal. Ich habe am ersten Spot im Windschatten mit der Fliege versucht, war aber nix. Nach einem Stellungswechsel und richtig auflandigem Wind und richtig trüber Brühe (Gruß an Tino, Dein Wetter ) gab es beim zweiten Wurf einen Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze auf Blinker. Aber im letzten Moment drehte der braune etwa 50 cm lange Fisch dann glücklicherweise doch noch ab #h Mein Freund hat durchgängig mit Blinker gefischt, aber ohne Kontakt. Abschließend sind wir dann noch zum aufwärmen in einem kleinen Strandlokal gewesen (kannte ich noch gar nicht #c) und haben uns bei einem Glühwein aufgewärmt #g


----------



## nielsgonewild (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2017*

War Samstag den 17.12 mit seatrout los! Bellyboot Eckernförder Bucht!
9-12.30 Uhr 
1x untermaßig zurück 
3x zum mitnehmen (49,49, 55)


----------



## lammi (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2017*

na es läuft doch. Petri.


----------



## nielsgonewild (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2017*

Heute von 8-10.30 Uhr Eckernförder Bucht 
1x 63 auf Blech


----------



## nwm79mefo (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2017*

Moinsen:m
das sind schöne Fische,dickes Petri:vik: ich selbst war am 16.12. los in Redewisch, aber ohne Kontakt...|kopfkrat nur mit Blech.


----------



## Rhöde (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2017*

Das liest sich doch gut. #6

Petri, Niels !!!


----------

